# BMX in Braunschweig!?



## Salieri (19. April 2005)

Hi Leute!

Bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich das in den _Braunschweig und Umgebung _Thread schreiben soll, also hab ich einfach mal nen Thread, eröffnet, ist auch übersichtlicher, nicht wahr!? 

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob es hier in Braunschweig auch einige BMXer gibt. Ich fange damit sicher bald an und allein macht das ja nicht ganz so viel Spaß! Vlt kann mir da auch mal jemand ein bisschen helfen, für den Anfang jedenfalls... 

Also, wenn ihr BMXer seid, meldet euch hier mal, thx! 

Mfg


----------



## schwermetall (26. April 2005)

Hallo,
es gibt /gab in Braunschweig eine Skatehalle.
Dort war eigentlich auch BMX-mäßig immer was los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

moin,
so wie ich wissen tu gibt es so einige bmxer in browntown.
musst gucken was de machen willst flatland,dirt,street etc.
bei dirt würde ich mal aufen nussberg rollen.
bei street und flatland währe die rollo und city angebracht.


----------



## Salieri (26. April 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> es gibt /gab in Braunschweig eine Skatehalle.


 
Cool! Weißt du auch wo die is/war?



			
				rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> so wie ich wissen tu gibt es so einige bmxer in browntown.
> musst gucken was de machen willst flatland,dirt,street etc.
> bei dirt würde ich mal aufen nussberg rollen.
> bei street und flatland währe die rollo und city angebracht.


 
Vorweg:Ich möchte street fahren.
Da street und dirt bikes ja nicht so enorm voneinander unterscheiden, kann ich ja auch mal am Nussberg gucken.
In der Stadt hab ich noch nicht viele BMXer gesehen und was is rollo?

Ich hab jetzt auch schon gehört, das hier früher viele BMXer waren und dass das hier nicht mehr so populär ist. Weiß nicht ob's stimmt, weil ich erst vor kurzer Zeit hierher kahm, hab vorher im Industriegebit von Hondelage gewohnt. Und von da kommt man nicht ganz so oft und nicht ganz so leicht in die city...

Danke erstmal für di Infos!


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

hi...

also wenn du weißt wo der nussberg ist...dann weißt du auch wo die rollo is   ....die is genau daneben...also den berg halt runter fahrn...musste gucken wo lärm herkommt  ...woher kommsten aus BS?

und zum thema skatehalle: inna BZ steht das es eine neue geben soll


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

aufm nb gibts noch genug bmxer.
musst dann halt nur noch anschluss finden.
die rollo.....
das ist das bischen beton vor dem nb.
2 basketball körbe,eine mini ramp,kleine box.
ich will nicht skate park sagen,
meiner meinung nach hat braunschweig dort mal wieder gespart.
wenn de dein radel hast dann sollteste auf jeden fall mal auf den berg fahren.
ich bin dort bestimmt auch an zutreffen  
ich glaube die skate halle am hbf soll wieder auf machen.
darüber weiss ich aber auch noch nichts genaues


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> aufm nb gibts noch genug bmxer.
> musst dann halt nur noch anschluss finden.
> die rollo.....
> das ist das bischen beton vor dem nb.
> ...



bist öfters am NB?...hm...woher kommstn aus BS?   +mal so durchfrag+


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

gebohrener braunschweiger  
ne zeitlang hatte ich mit dem nb nichts mehr zu tun.
jetzt bin ich fast jeden zweiten tach da.
das mit deimen radel tut mir leid.
das ist aber auch mal wieder typisch für die weststadt.
biste aufm nb auch an zutreffen?


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

naja...mit dem Scott Aspen konnte man ja nicht soooo viel aufm nussberg machen...ich hab aber öfters mal da geguckt...und aus welchem stadtteil kommste?


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

ein dorf weiter  
broitzem  
wie alt du seien?
das ist nicht gesagt das man mit dem radel dort nichts machen kann.
hängt von dir ab


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

cOOl...ich bin 16...du?..
naja doch...hing vom radel ab....des war nich ganz für dieses einsatzgebiet  ....weißt du wo die dirtline is?...hassu icq...oder msn...oder beides?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

hahaha hab nichts von den beiden dingern  
bin 21 und fahre eigentlich nur dirt.
street ein bissel.
geh mal davon aus das die polizei dein radel nicht finden wird  
ein rad diebstahl passiert in der weststadt doch alle 5 minuten  
sorry aber da ist das doch nichts besonderes wenn mal wieder ein radel fehlt.
ich hoffe trotzdem das man dir dein radel heile zurück bringt.
haste dir schon eine alternative überlegt falls man es niht mehr findet?


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

mein (vorraussichtlich) neues radel is das RedBull Stiffee three...hab heute beim Roseversand angerufen...das bike is so für dirt und so konzipiert aber auch touren sind kein problem

RedBull Stiffee Three 

davon gehe ich auch aus...das es nimma gefunden wird...und du hast vollkommen recht...weststadt ist richtig richtig RICHTIG(!!!) schlimm....


----------



## Salieri (26. April 2005)

Ich komme wie gesagt ursprünglich aus Hondelage. Somit auch gebohrener Braunschweiger. Aber dann sind wir von da weggezogen und jetzt wohne ich am schwarzen Berge (der kleine Stadtteil gegenüber vom Stadion). Ich werde übrigends im Mai 15 Jahre alt.

@rodeo
Dein Bike kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich meine ich habe das schonmal gesehen... 

Den Anschluss finden? In wiefern? Ich hoffe nicht das mich keiner sehen will, nur weil ichneu bin...


----------



## heliusdh (26. April 2005)

Wenn Du ein Bike für Dirt haben willst, dann melde Dich. Rockmachine macht auch gute Angebote und Due kommst günstiger. Ist für Dirt und Dual ausgelegt. (auch BS)


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

ich weiss ja nicht ob du auch touren fahren willst?aber!
drück dir mal die mountain bike raider rein.
spar nochmal 300 euro und kauf dir was richtig stabiles.
stahl rahmen und viele bmx teile.
hab ich auch gemacht.
für ca, 1300euro habe ich mein rad zusammen bekommen.
check galerie wenn du willst.
du kannst auch viele blowout teile kaufen.
auslaufmodele usw.
bau dir das rad selber auf haste später mehr von,glaub mir.
wenn du mit 16 richtig gas geben willst dann hast du von dem bock nicht viel.


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

Den Anschluss finden? In wiefern? Ich hoffe nicht das mich keiner sehen will, nur weil ichneu bin... [/QUOTE]

so war das nicht gemeint.was ich damit meine ist,das du mit den jungs auch mit fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (26. April 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> so war das nicht gemeint.was ich damit meine ist,das du mit den jungs auch mit fährst.


 
Achso! Kapier ich immer noch nich!  
Meinste ich kauf mir 'n BMX, suche verzweifelt BMXer die mir vlt das ein oder andere zeigen können und fahre dann nicht? Sag mir, wenn ich wieder was mißverstanden hab...


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ja nicht ob du auch touren fahren willst?aber!
> drück dir mal die mountain bike raider rein.
> spar nochmal 300 euro und kauf dir was richtig stabiles.
> stahl rahmen und viele bmx teile.
> ...



meinste das hält nicht viel aus oder wie?....wie findesten

DAS 
????


----------



## Salieri (26. April 2005)

Alex-X-Projekt schrieb:
			
		

> meinste das hält nicht viel aus oder wie?....wie findesten
> 
> DAS
> ????


 
Man kann nicht sagen, dass das zum Thema gehört, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann nicht sagen, dass das zum Thema gehört, oder?



ignoriers....

man darf doch wohl mal kurz statemants einholen


----------



## Salieri (26. April 2005)

Alex-X-Projekt schrieb:
			
		

> ignoriers....
> 
> man darf doch wohl mal kurz statemants einholen


 
logisch! errinnert mich nur ein bisschen, an, ja an mich!  
War ja auch nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## rodeo (27. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Achso! Kapier ich immer noch nich!
> Meinste ich kauf mir 'n BMX, suche verzweifelt BMXer die mir vlt das ein oder andere zeigen können und fahre dann nicht? Sag mir, wenn ich wieder was mißverstanden hab...



nein,wieder falsch verstanden.
ganz einfach.wenn du ein paar bmxer siehst,dann fragste ob die öfter hier fahren oder was die sonst so machen.halt ein gespräch mit den leuten suchen.du sollst die auch nicht permanent mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen fragen bombadieren.
wenn du dir ein bmx zugelegt hast ,dann fahr öfter auf den nb,da wirste auf jeden fall anschluss finden punkt


----------



## rodeo (27. April 2005)

Alex-X-Projekt schrieb:
			
		

> meinste das hält nicht viel aus oder wie?....wie findesten
> 
> DAS
> ????


ich wiss doch nicht was du mit deinem zukünftigen fahrrad machen willst.
hab das gefühl du suchst ein allrounder.
von den dingern hab ich keine ahnung.kauf dir auf jeden fall was stabiles.


----------



## Salieri (27. April 2005)

rodeo schrieb:
			
		

> nein,wieder falsch verstanden.
> ganz einfach.wenn du ein paar bmxer siehst,dann fragste ob die öfter hier fahren oder was die sonst so machen.halt ein gespräch mit den leuten suchen.du sollst die auch nicht permanent mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen fragen bombadieren.
> wenn du dir ein bmx zugelegt hast ,dann fahr öfter auf den nb,da wirste auf jeden fall anschluss finden punkt


 
Also normal mit den Leuts reden und immer freundlich sein...
Also so sein wie ich ohnehin bin... 
Du meinst, wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden hab, gesellschaftlichen Anschluss im Sinne von Freundschaften und so...


----------



## rodeo (27. April 2005)

richtig  
wenn de dein radel hast dann schreibste mir ne nachricht


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2005)

öHm...wie meinst das?...alle haben was gegen dieses fahrrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

